# Critique Quarter horse conformation



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I would like conformation critiques on both of them and also comparisons. I want to see if what I see and pick out is what others see as well for practice.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Sorry...I'm not too good at this but here is what I see.
Both nice animals.
The bay, stockier build, shorter back, shorter and thicker neck, may be a bit back at the knee, looks slightly downhill in the photo.
The chestnut/sorrel (whatever), elegant, lovely neck, longer back, nice withers.
I'm a trail rider. If I had to pick from the photos, I'd personally pick the bay.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

chestnut:

nice neck, really nice shoulder with good heart depth and well laid back angle. a bit lighter of bone than bay, maybe a touch tied in at the knee. long back and not as strong of coupling, nice hock angles.

bay:
stout, good bone , shorter stronger back, more open hocks/slightly overstraight back legs. good pastern length and angle, decent shoulder.

both are nicely built horses.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks. Any others?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I reaaaaally like the chestnut. I'm a jumper, so I'm not partial to the downhill build of the bay. Although her back is a bit long, but I really like her.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I like the brown more than the chestnut, TBH.

The brown, as others have said, has a shorter back, better coupling, decent shoulder, and nice heart girth. I like the angles of his pasterns all the way around, especially the back, and I like his hocks. I also like that he has a good amount of bone. So many horses I see are light on bone.

The chestnut is nice, too. Longer back, weak coupling, I don't like the angle of the rear pasterns. Actually looks to be a mite sickle hocked. Decent shoulder.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

i would say in terms of function, the brown/bay is the cutting/reining/performance horse. The chesnut is the HUS pretty show horse. One is bred for work, the other for looks.


----------



## Icyred (Mar 31, 2009)

I like the chestnut. I know you mentioned that she is cow/reining bred and you can definitely tell, I like her a lot. (not really a confo critique but couldn't help chiming in  )


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

I'd take both of them . They are gorgeous..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd take the bay out on the long hard trail and the chestnut to a fancy show.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is a nicer pic of him, that one doesn't really do him justice


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

The bay is by Protect Your Assets out of a Zippo Bud Bar mare.
The chestnut is cow horse bred, don't know her exact lines.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Bumping


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Bumping again


----------

